# 2 for the Coleman ergo and DUB DUB



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

thought id run out my Martin Coleman ergo as id tabbed it and fitted some fresh dub dub.Hit the roosting site and see the hen approx 15m up,set meself in,loaded the 14mm lead and cracked her in the neck.the big male was taken next,sitting tight behind a off shoot branch so had to move round to get my sight,14mm to the crop and down he fell,my hunting partner took a few ,and due to the weather we left it at that.The dub dub was drawn out to 38 inch draw and was cut 6.5 inches fork to pouch,it coped with the 14mm lead more than adequately

cheers


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What's the US equivalent to the green dub?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> What's the US equivalent to the green dub?


It's between Theratube Yellow and Red but "snappier" than either. Nathan said the other day that it was maybe not latex but neoprene, which would make sense because it feels alot different from Theratube.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done, indeed! Looks like your equipment and skills were more than up to the task. Do you find you have to make much adjustment in your aim when shooting up into a tree?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice shooting mate .

For those in the US i may be wrong but isnt the 5080 from dankung dub dub ??? I have seen on ebay a few dub dub tubes for sale and the all say 5080 ?? If it is the same its much cheaper than ebay as you can get 5 metres of 5080 for $9 on dankung .
Just to let you guys know


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

5080 is the dimensions of the tubing.


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

spot on pop ,5080 is the dimensions of the dub dub,it has nothing what so ever to do with dankung reece,the dankung 5080 is a different beast alltogether not to mention a lot slower

charles,adjustments in aiming ive found personally boil down to making sure ur forks are aligned when shooting at height is more important than anything else,i shoot instinctive,but will always be aware of the frame position,specially in cases where u are literally shooting directly from underneath your game,then of course you have to hope you dont miss as a missed 14mm lead hitting the branch your game is roosting on has to return some where


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

marcus1 said:


> spot on pop ,5080 is the dimensions of the dub dub,it has nothing what so ever to do with dankung reece,the dankung 5080 is a different beast alltogether not to mention a lot slower
> 
> charles,adjustments in aiming ive found personally boil down to making sure ur forks are aligned when shooting at height is more important than anything else,i shoot instinctive,but will always be aware of the frame position,specially in cases where u are literally shooting directly from underneath your game,then of course you have to hope you dont miss as a missed 14mm lead hitting the branch your game is roosting on has to return some where


Aye that could upset er day a tad!!

Great shooting by the way and thanks for sharin









Cheers
AL


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Why am I messing about with......... Double dub dub (sorry) when single is clearly up to the job. Well done Marcus.


----------



## Christopher Phares (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are some beautiful feathers. Do you have plans for them?


----------



## Deadshot (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice shooting mate. Looking forward giving some dub dub a whirl over Christmas


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

shooting roosting pheasants is the best fun you can have in my book and is my favourite method of hunting.


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> Why am I messing about with......... Double dub dub (sorry) when single is clearly up to the job. Well done Marcus.


----------



## marcus1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry dont know wot happened there^^^ i quoted you yet cant see my answer lol


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

marcus1 said:


> thought id run out my Martin Coleman ergo as id tabbed it and fitted some fresh dub dub.Hit the roosting site and see the hen approx 15m up,set meself in,loaded the 14mm lead and cracked her in the neck.the big male was taken next,sitting tight behind a off shoot branch so had to move round to get my sight,14mm to the crop and down he fell,my hunting partner took a few ,and due to the weather we left it at that.The dub dub was drawn out to 38 inch draw and was cut 6.5 inches fork to pouch,it coped with the 14mm lead more than adequately
> 
> cheers


those look like they could be used for some nice fly tying.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dinner bell


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

what is dub dub ? does it have another name? and where can I buy it here in the States I looked on ebay and couldn't find any
Kip


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kipken said:


> what is dub dub ? does it have another name? and where can I buy it here in the States I looked on ebay and couldn't find any
> Kip


dubdub, far as ive read here on the forum, are tubular rubber, not made out of latex but from neoprene. very durable, best suited for chucking heavy ammosuch as 14 mm lead. also goes by the name 'Rolyan Excersize Tubing'

good luck,

remco


----------

